# Interested in a quilt block swap as use to happen here?



## AngieM2

I'm in and out a little bit. 
Saw and posted on the thread in the sewing area about quilt block swaps and any being planned.

So far, there are not any being planned but that thread shows that there is a bit of interest in doing a swap.

In all openness, I did not finish my last swap as issues happened and it's been about 14 months and I was not going to do this any more, but I have sewing/quilt block friends here.

So, if old or new members are interested in maybe getting a swap together, I can help out, or get it started and let someone that signs up can be the hostess.

So, post if you're interested and if so, what would you like to see?


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I would be interest in a simple 9-patch swap, preferably 6 inch blocks.


----------



## AngieM2

If you can get some friends together, I can help you with how to do one. I'm not sure it would be beneficial for me to be one of the swappers yet. But I can explain how it use to be done for those that want to do one.


----------



## COSunflower

I think one time years ago we did a fabric block swap with a fabric theme. I think we had a farm theme going that time and that the blocks were either 4 in. sq. or 6 in sq. That was fun as it didn't require a lot of sewing time and we received alot of nice blocks to do with whatever we wanted later. I would like to do something with a Fall theme.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm not interested since postage has gotten completely unreasonable. I've dropped out of all swaps. But I will cheer you on from the sidelines.


----------



## maxine

Yes I would love to do a Swap again.. have been really missing it.. So good to see my friends here again !! I was going to say My Old Friends but that doesn't sound right does it..


----------



## AngieM2

I'll keep checking back to see if there is more interest in either/and quilt block swap or fabric swap.

I know lots of ladies enjoyed them and not all have left. And there is always room for new friends.


----------



## Beltane

COSunflower said:


> I think one time years ago we did a fabric block swap with a fabric theme. I think we had a farm theme going that time and that the blocks were either 4 in. sq. or 6 in sq. That was fun as it didn't require a lot of sewing time and we received alot of nice blocks to do with whatever we wanted later. I would like to do something with a Fall theme.


I remember that one! It was so much fun...I LOVED all the beautiful fabrics! I would definitely be interested in another swap!


----------



## maxine

Hey we've got 4 interested.. woohoo.. come on Ladies,, these swaps are so fun and AngieM2 is an incredible helping source,, would welcome Angie as a sewing swapper too,, Come ON lets get sewing !!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Would you ladies want to start with a fabric swap or a quilt block swap? And 4 of us could be a start. 

If we get 4 for sure, then we can decide which, fabric or block. And decide on the colors and anything design or a basic design.


----------



## maxine

Yes sign me up as number #1.. would love to do a block swap !!


----------



## AngieM2

Okay. and if I do it. We have 2


Anyone else want to get together to swap a block or two?


----------



## Beltane

My sewing skills are pretty novice....I don't think I could commit to a quilt block swap. Maybe we could do the block fabric swap at some point?  I made the most gorgeous blanket. When was that - 7 years ago???


----------



## AngieM2

Beltane, can you sew four blocks together? In an almost straight line seams? If so, that's all you need to start in on a quilt block swap. And you'd be surprised how much help you get for expanding your skills with a quilt block swap.

Maybe if you could do a 4 square block, we could do some fabric squares also. The best of both since it appears to being a small group to start with.


----------



## maxine

Beltane would love to have you join in ... I've done many swaps and have enjoyed them all..it's great fun talking with the lades involved.. learning about them and getting lots of encouragement from them.. plus all the cool blocks you'll get !!


----------



## maxine

Belfrybat you will be missed.. darn it.. 

COsunflower it's nice to see you again.. 

Gretchen Ann I like your idea of a 9 patch, 6 inch block. 

digapony says she is interested in doing a swap.. 

Patches says she is interested too 

I'm definitely in ! 

So with AngieM2 that gives us 6.. Can we do it Angie ??!!


----------



## COSunflower

Count me in girls!!!! I will do whatever the majority is!!! I would like a Fall theme if possible. Anyone else interested in that? I want to use the blocks or fabric to make a nice table runner or two...


----------



## COSunflower

Maybe half of us could do blocks and the other half fabric squares? That would be kind of cool! Everyone could be included that way.


----------



## AngieM2

What if we did blocks, but if belfrybat want to be included she could do fabric squares, and we could put in a fabric square for her instead of a block? 

I think that would work.


----------



## COSunflower

Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## maxine

I like that idea,, can always use a fabric block... Cool !


----------



## Beltane

Aww! Thank you for the vote of confidence, Ladies! As much as I would love to join in for the quilt block I'm afraid I just wouldn't be able to meet the commitment without alot of stress - and that would defeat the purpose of a fun swap! I have a 3 and 5 year old now, so I'm just not sure I could do it and enjoy it.

I can handle the fabric block swap if you decide to go that way (or half and half). That would give me a chance to work on cutting the blocks out with my 5 year old daughter so that would be fun. I like the idea of the fall theme... I was just admiring the gorgeous fabrics in Joann's the other day. 

You ladies are the best.


----------



## Belfrybat

AngieM2 said:


> What if we did blocks, but *if belfrybat want to be included she could do fabric squares*, and we could put in a fabric square for her instead of a block?
> 
> I think that would work.


??? Sorry, but there's no way I would pay postage to get squares of fabric. Much cheaper to buy them myself. I no longer do quilt block swaps due to the postage. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## COSunflower

Angie, do you think this swap will be going forward???


----------



## maxine

I do hope we can... what say you Angie??


----------



## AngieM2

Okay. Tomorrow I'll do an official sign up with rules, etc.

WE can do fall colors as I think that was mentioned in this thread. (I've not reread it all).

And we'll do blocks. 

I hope we have at least three or four to get one of these started.

Angie


----------

